# Just for fun-- who invented?



## Tinwoodman (May 2, 2005)

OK-- let's see who knows who invented. . . .
1. The chainsaw
2. The cherry-picker
3. The log skidder
4. The gear drive cable winch
5. The internal combustion engine
6. The bulldozer
7. The crawler tractor
8. The first self-propelled vehicle
9. The logging peavey

I know some of the answers, not all.
Feel free to add other inventions.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 2, 2005)

?????????????????????????????


----------



## rivahrat (May 2, 2005)

The chainsaw 1830 by the German Bernard Heine


----------



## Mange (May 2, 2005)

5. Lenoir 1860, a engine much similar to steam, but ignited gases.
Otto and Langen made a similar in 1867. (Otto-Engin) 4 stoke is invented earlier, but they made one 1876 

2 stroke is from 1875 by some Amerikan named Brayton.

Diesel: Rudolf Diesel 1897

I can not remember the year of Wankels patent, but it turned upside down on everything.

The Star Engine was long considered the most efficient.


----------



## Mange (May 2, 2005)

First Sweden made chainsaw was Sector 1915


----------



## rivahrat (May 2, 2005)

hey mange that is a sweet photo!


----------



## Mange (May 2, 2005)

It had Arkimedes Engin and was made with atleast 3 different cutting devices.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 2, 2005)

I woulda hated to climb with that!


----------



## Al Smith (May 2, 2005)

Most likely the first successful crawler type tractor would be the Lombard log hauler .The actual first use of a crawler,was when a mechanic,working for the Holt company,discovered he could steer the tractor without the need of the front wheel assembles.After a tractor was assembled,thusly,with just the tracks,and tested,someone made the remark"it moves like a caterpillar" and the name stuck.Benjamin Holt and C L Best,combined in 1925 to form the Caterpillar tractor company.Incidentally the first compession ignition engine was originally designed to run off of coal dust.An explosion of the same,nearly blew poor old Rudolph Diesel to kingdom come.He survived and had an engine named after him.The Cugnet steam wagon[France 1769] was the first self propelled vehicle that traveled without the use of rails.The skid loader[Bobcat type]was dreamed up by 2 oilfield workers in the western oil fields of the USA.The Dolber"donkey" is likely the most famous gear drive capstan head winch.The first patent on the crawler track assembly was held by the Hornsby co.,of merry olde England,these rights were sold to Holt,around 1900.The first actual use of a "dozer" was after a flood in 1902 ,in Stockton California,with a heavy plank bolted on the front of a wheeled Holt steam tractor to clean the mud off the streets.The LaPlant-Choate company of Cedar Rapids Iowa,was an early builder of dozer blades For Cat.R J Le Tourneau, Bucyrus Erie{ of Ohio,how about that],Wooldridge,Isaacson,and Western[later Austin-Western] were some of the many builders of blades and other equipment for crawler tractors.I think Austin -Western had the first patent for the portable hydraulic crane[cherry picker],they later were owned by Baldwin Lima Hamilton,which became Clark Equipment . Incidnently,I worked there at one time,as a class A welder.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 2, 2005)

Does anyone know who invented the first mechanical timber harvester?


----------



## Chopwood (May 2, 2005)

Joseph Peavey invented the Peavey


----------



## Mange (May 3, 2005)

First Sweden made skidder was BM Bamse 1955






First Sweden made, complete series prodused Harvester 1970


----------



## Tinwoodman (May 4, 2005)

Nice work, guys! As far as I know, everything looks legit. I knew the answer to about half of these things. Al, looks like you win the prize. You must be quite a history fanatic, like me. No doubt you have a lot of books and stuff that have these things in them. I have the Endless Tracks in the Woods book, which covers many of these topics and maybe you have it too. I've found a lot of printing errors in the book, but for anyone who hasn't seen it, I think you'd find it interesting. It has hundreds of b+w pictures of old-time logging operations and equipment. And incidently, Al, I was born in Waterville, Maine, which was the home of Lombard's tractor factory. There is a Lombard log hauler on permanent static display under a roof near the Waterville-Winslow bridge, another, larger model on display at the Maine State Museum in Augusta, and an older steam-powered model at the Owl's Head Transportation Museum in Owl's Head, Maine. Lombard made his crawler tractor before Holt did; the Lombard was probably the first viable crawler tractor, although others experimented before this time. Benjamin Holt was the man who made crawler tractors a common occurence. The two men (who bitterly disputed the patent rights for the idea) started at opposite corners of the country in the early 1900's and filled the land up with crawlers. Unfortunately for Lombard, he wasn't nearly the driven businessman that Holt was, and his machines carved a narrower niche than Holt's Caterplillar predecessors.


----------



## Tinwoodman (May 4, 2005)

Nice pictures, Mange!


----------



## Al Smith (May 4, 2005)

I also have Endless tracks in the woods.In addition,I have the Nebraska tests,The history of Caterpillar,Etc.,Etc.I own 3 D4 Cats,1940,1943,1946 and 1 OC 6 Oliver crawler,1953 0r 54.I was into restoration of old machinery before I became as much interested in saws.At one time I pulled the antique tractors in stock,and"Hot farm stock" classes.It was a lot of fun until certain little groups formed and rivalries were established,with much weeping and gnashing of teeth,so to speak[sound familiar?]The book,Endless tracks in the woods,is mainly about the era of tractor logging.I also have several books published by Time-Life about early Pacific coast logging.I have been unsuccessful at producing good quality pictures,by scanning,or I would have put a few on this site.It's too bad,because they are very interesting,historically.It's interesting to look at restoration endeavors.Many people will think you are nuts to restore old saws or tractors,but will spend a kings ransom on a "57 T-Bird or some old elephant gun.It's in the eye of the beholder,I guess.


----------



## Blowdown1 (May 14, 2005)

*Blaster...*



> I woulda hated to climb with that!



The saw or the clothes?!


----------



## DDM (May 15, 2005)

According to Asplundh they invented the First Cherry Picker/Bucket...

http://www.asplundh.com/history.htm

I Think they take credit for the chipper too.


----------



## Mange (May 15, 2005)

Sweden every where Sweden!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber (Dec 13, 2010)

Telsta made the first cherry picker... i guess they were derived as an adaptation of several devices and there wasn't one person that is given credit to inventing it. I guess the Telsta cherry picker had a wood boom. Sounds kinda scary if you ask me...


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 13, 2010)

Al Gore invented all that stuff, right now his working on perfecting the "brain fart".


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 14, 2010)

*More Depth on Peavy and Cant Hook:*

To add more than just the name of inventor of the Peavy,

*"In 1858, Joseph Peavey, a blacksmith in Stillwater, Maine, made a rigid clasp to encircle the cant dog handle with the hook on one side. It moved up and down, but not sideways. All loggers have used it ever since."*

A cant hook is a traditional logging tool consisting of a wooden lever handle with a movable metal hook at one end, used for handling and moving logs. Unlike the similar peavey, the cant hook has a blunt tip, often bearing teeth.

A logging tool description from the Lumberman's Museum at Patten, Maine, reads in part: "A cant dog or cant hook was used for lifting, turning, and prying logs when loading sleds and on the drive. At first, a swivel hook on a pole with nothing to hold it in position was used. This was called a swing dingle.

Link to all about the Peavy & Cant Hook...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cant_Hook


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## TwistedHiCap (Jan 2, 2011)

And behind most of these inventions there will be at least one English Scotish or Welsh Engineer


----------

